# Post up your Rigs



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

DESTROYER 350 OPTIFADE CAMO 73 LBS 25" DL 










ADMIRAL FLX HARDWOODS GREEN CAMO 72 LBS 25" DL










PSE KINGFISHER 55 LB 
(i have the most fun with this one during the summer) =)


----------



## robbies gurl166 (Jan 18, 2010)

2001 pse spyder 40 to 50 pounds








And my 2007 hoyt trykon sport 40 to 50 pounds with purple and lime green every thing
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=529555611&albumID=746697&imageID=6143566
I love my trykon i think i an going to retire my pse it was so rough to shoot it creaped a lot but it seems like my trykon is extra smooth it don't creep and is verry light if i had to recomend a bow the pse is great to start out with because you can back it doun like 10 to 15 pounds beyond the actual lemint but after a while i would just go ahead and invest the money in the hoyt.
Angel


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

The only things missing are my Focus Grip that I ordered (with the green line, of course! ), my new wrist sling, and I'm switching out my HD Convertible II rest for the DownForce, which is why you can't see any serving attached from the rest to the cable. 

2010 Mathews z7 All Black 45#


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

ladycritr-gitr said:


> DESTROYER 350 OPTIFADE CAMO 73 LBS 25" DL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Toys Girl!! How is your summer going?? The little one still shooting?
TTYL
K


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

Admiral Vixen said:


> Nice Toys Girl!! How is your summer going?? The little one still shooting?
> TTYL
> K


well thank ya ma'am! summer is going great lots of sun boat riding and trips to the beach....and yes the little ones are still shooting! how is your summer?


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey lady where at in texas are you from?


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

Horses&Hunting said:


> Hey lady where at in texas are you from?


I am from the beaumont texas area its about 2 hrs southeast from houston texas if you know where that is.. =)


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I know where thats at. I'm from texas as well. Ever hear of Dickinson Texas? Its down near Texas City and all those places.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

ladycritr-gitr said:


> well thank ya ma'am! summer is going great lots of sun boat riding and trips to the beach....and yes the little ones are still shooting! how is your summer?


Summer has been okay so far, lots of shoots!! I have a bud that works for Turner Crane out of houston!! lol Keep them little ones shooting. They will soon be wanting to shoot yours!! for now, take care and be safe.
K


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

Horses&Hunting said:


> I know where thats at. I'm from texas as well. Ever hear of Dickinson Texas? Its down near Texas City and all those places.


yes i have heard of Dickinson texas..small world...lol..


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Isn't it lol. My mom still lives there. I've heard its changed a lot. lol.


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

*My Vicxen*

My Vicxen...with some new strings on her. 

Just a little less pink..and a little more black. I love this bow!!


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

*New rig + old rig = happy place*

My brand new bow just came in this week: a lefty Martin Crossfire in camo. Christmas in June! The old (but not forgotten) rig is a PSE Chaos, which is a great bow, but it maxed out at 40# and I wanted to move up. They're both set at about 24.5/25 inch DL. 

I shoot barebow, and may move the rest and stabilizer from my old bow to my new one, but otherwise, this bow is my new happy place! (Okay, ANY bow is my happy place, but for me, this one turned out to be *really* nice. . . )

Someday, there will be an elk out there with my name on him. Or her. :smile:


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Well... finally got my my Focus Grip, Down Force and Wrist Sling put on. So, I think this bow is pretty much complete!


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

70 lbs... wow... wish I could shot 70 lbs.... I'm only at 44 but moving up.... 

but who I'm really jealous of is the ladies with long draw lengths... I'm only a 23" draw... not much you can do with that... guys at the range tell me my arrows look like toothpicks... 

I have some old pics of my bow I'll have to see if I can dig up...


wow... everyday I lean more and more towards a Hoyt... they are so sharp looking....


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

This is the best pic I got so far... I was trying to show someone a close up of my strings... I've changed a few things on my bow since then so I'll take a better pic this weekend...


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Okay, so I couldn't wait... Jim Posten just posted these pictures up of my C4... I am absolutely in love. So here is my other bow!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Now thats freakin sweet. I love the color combo. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

My wifes Athens before purple limb driver. and purple bow jaxs
50lbs 25" Draw


----------



## emesa (Oct 19, 2009)

Just one of my bows, need to get some good pictures of the conquest


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I saw that yellow and black in Jim's thread, that is sick!!


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks, Jim really did an awesome job! It turned out amazingly well. He was also such a good sport for putting up with all my questions and concerns.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Here is a picture of my Turbohawk in action.. I love the look of a bow at full draw. It is amazing how the look changes when the limbs flex.. I love this bow. And I am havin one heck of a yr with it, lets see if deer season is as lucky.. The Hawk is set at 27" draw, 42.5# (soon to be increased to 45#). I cronoed it few weeks ago. At those measurments with a 310 grain arrow I am gettin 236 fps. I am happy with that.. 










here is same pic before I croped the bow out of it.. lol


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

woodsbaby said:


> This is the best pic I got so far... I was trying to show someone a close up of my strings... I've changed a few things on my bow since then so I'll take a better pic this weekend...


Some of that stuff looks familiar!!


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

Here's my two babies and a shot from my recent Provincials tournament.


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

*My Dxt*

The more I shoot this bow the more I love it. I have some tweaking to do to it as far as customization yet - want to get purple dampeners (to go with my purple and white blazer vanes) and I plan to make a wrist sling or 3 so I can change them around as they suit the mood


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

*Grrr*

Ok for some reason the pics didn't attach - here they are...


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

2010 Bear Attack
28.5 in Draw
63lbs
80% letoff
375g arrow


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Cool bows. I have to ask. What is that on the Attack? Is that scope from a gun or?


----------



## Prarie Talon (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice looking rigs


----------



## redneckcowgirl (Jul 22, 2010)

just got my first bow.... 2008 bowtech commander


----------



## d3coy_duck (Apr 24, 2010)

Thats a sweet looking rig baby. Now we just have to get it totally set up!!! :wink:


----------



## ladydrake (Jul 14, 2010)

My Ladyhawk


----------



## Heifzilla (Jul 5, 2010)

It's a little over the top, but fits my personality to a T  Once the stock strings wear out I plan on replacing them with colored strings, and I also want a colored peep and will eventually replace the grip plates, too.

34 lbs with a 24" DL


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

My Hoyt Vicxen... 24.5 DL set at 33.5 lbs.
Dead Center Archery pink camo stabilizer and back bars.
Custom pink and black strings from Stage 1 strings.
Limb driver rest and HHA sight.


----------



## irishgirl27NY (Jul 7, 2010)

*Beautiful Bows!*

All of you have such pretty bows!!

This is my first bow, a Bowtech Equilizer


----------



## AngieN. (Jan 26, 2010)

Finally got some pics of my Hoyt Ultra Elite that hubby put together for me this summer! Riser was done by Hi-Tek Koatings and it turned out beautiful. I love the attention given to the details and cut-outs on the riser!


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow, I love that electric blue!


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

*New Pics*

Here is a new picture of my bow with a little color added - really makes it look different  Yeah my cat whiskers look funky - I need to fix them. Made the sling myself. Now if I could figure out a way to paint the insert on my stabilizer purple instead of red.....


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome job. I like the purple you have going on. Is there a way you can take apart the stabilizer or no? You might want to look into stokerized stabilizers. I believe they have purple. If not I'm sure they could make one lol. I have the green on my bow.


----------



## mpflugradt (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is my 09 Razors Edge
We spent about 5 or 6 months getting it all pinked out for me and I am still in love with this bow every time I release an arrow!  










47#
DL 24 1/2

I am wanting a new quiver and I have an idea for my QAD rest. But that takes time as everything else.

Love seeing all the bows keep the pics coming!


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

*Thanks*



Horses&Hunting said:


> Awesome job. I like the purple you have going on. Is there a way you can take apart the stabilizer or no? You might want to look into stokerized stabilizers. I believe they have purple. If not I'm sure they could make one lol. I have the green on my bow.


Thanks - I'm not sure if it comes apart or not. I thought about masking off the whole thing and just painting through the holes but it would probably mess up the functioning so I probably won't be doing it. In the mean time I am having fun making slings - my local shop really liked mine and asked me to make them some to sell in the store


----------



## AngieN. (Jan 26, 2010)

Cheerioette said:


> Wow, I love that electric blue!


Thanks! 

I was very pleased with how it turned out and it shoots nice too!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

*Very Nice*



irishgirl27NY said:


> All of you have such pretty bows!!
> 
> This is my first bow, a Bowtech Equilizer


There is nothing like one!!! That looks hot! lol I have two and absolutely love them. But, I use the Guardian for target.


----------



## MathewsC4girl (Sep 5, 2008)

Here are all 3 of my Set ups!


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

MathewsC4girl said:


> Here are all 3 of my Set ups!


Wow - love all the different colors - especially that blue and chrome


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

*Purpleized*

Here is my wifes bow that we have PURPLEIZED, Just have a new bowstring to put on and it will be done! She LOVES it!


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

How did you do the quiver - have it dipped or????


----------



## coopers354 (Jan 26, 2009)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the yellow and black! where did you get that done??


----------



## DXTGIRL (May 24, 2010)

I have a DXT 26"DL and 43#...I just had my custom string done by ViperX Custom Strings and I just love it!!!! Jesse and his crew do an Awesome Job!!


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

Dxtgirl - looks fantastic! Now you just need a wrist sling with a little orange in it to tie it all together


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

my wife's Hoyt


----------



## DXTGIRL (May 24, 2010)

imadragonkeeper said:


> Dxtgirl - looks fantastic! Now you just need a wrist sling with a little orange in it to tie it all together



Thanks!! I would love to find one with the same colors as my string,but I don't care for a bulky sling...the one I have on there is a Paradox. If I could find one that is the same thickness and just alittle color, I'd probably get one.:smileinbox:


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

DXTGIRL said:


> Thanks!! I would love to find one with the same colors as my string,but I don't care for a bulky sling...the one I have on there is a Paradox. If I could find one that is the same thickness and just alittle color, I'd probably get one.:smileinbox:


Get some paracord in black and orange and braid it. Would be about the thickness of what you have now...


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Here's my AlphaMax


----------



## Kamo (Aug 27, 2009)

My Elite Fire!!!
DL 26' 47lbs


----------



## sweettater (Jul 24, 2010)

This is my second bow and love it! Mathews Prestige! My husband and a friend fixed me up right!


----------

